
Show HN: SWI-Prolog Community's 8 Week MooC Starts June 8th - ianandrich
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSf3KMzm7tx_py67vc__JgoO1imlscNkVQ7_6ppvxOCoTWOUVQ/viewform
======
ianandrich
Please direct questions to @swi_prolog on Twitter!

